# Coming for Auction - 1972 Nissan Skyline H/T 2000GT-R 'Hakosuka'



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Ok, its not too local, this is the dream car !!! 

Link here, with lots of photos....

*https://www.rmauctions.com/lots/lot.cfm?lot_id=1067939*



Looks the part, wonder if its 100% Genuine, guess it would be at this auction.. ?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Moff!!!

What are you doing to me?

I want this so badly!!!!


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Tis nice !!!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Very nice indeed


----------

